# How to fix distorted screen after watching video fullscreen



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

Every time I watch a video in fullscreen on my PC, my screen goes all weird, like where the whites surrounding the black edging really is too much that it can be annoying to my eyes.
I have an Sony Vaio SVL2412M1EB desktop, and I have just upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 two months ago.
I am unable to attach the screenshots of what the screen looks like normally and then where the next picture shows the screen being distorted, because they BOTH appear normal in the screenshots
But I have attached my PC properties to show more info about my PC.

Many thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You may need to take a picture with cell phone and upload that.

It sounds like it's not filling up the whole screen. Is this happening on one program, or others?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Have you tried the Sony Support site for updates to your system and the latest drivers?


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

Couriant said:


> You may need to take a picture with cell phone and upload that.
> 
> It sounds like it's not filling up the whole screen. Is this happening on one program, or others?


Here are some comparisons, like the difference after viewing a video fullscreen is where it has a bluer tinge and that the edging around the shapes, letters and numbers stand out so much.

It happens when using VLC Media Player and YouTube and other video platforms on the internet. It doesn't seem to affect anything on Windows Media Player.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone able to help at all?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

hello,

Do you have GPU software installed? (not driver) but software where you can adjust GPU and screen.

example of such software is:
1. nvidia control panel
2. ATI control panel etc..


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> hello,
> 
> Do you have GPU software installed? (not driver) but software where you can adjust GPU and screen.
> 
> ...


I don't know how I can find that out.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Get Process Explorer

run as administrator, click on *File *and *Save As*
save the file, zip it up and post here.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> Get Process Explorer
> 
> run as administrator, click on *File *and *Save As*
> save the file, zip it up and post here.


Thank you so much.
I hope I've done this correctly.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes,

Press *Windows Key + R*
type *control panel* hit enter

Click on *Nvidia control panel *icon

Look under *Display* node -> *Change resolution*

Next open system *settings *in start menu:
Click on *System *and then *display*.

Now confirm that both resolutions are the same, in both system settings and in nvidia control panel.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> Yes,
> 
> Press *Windows Key + R*
> type *control panel* hit enter
> ...


Here you go.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I see.

but this resolution in system settings you posted is always the same, it's monitor resolution,
you need to look in other place, (one window back!)

example:


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> I see.
> 
> but this resolution in system settings you posted is always the same, it's monitor resolution,
> you need to look in other place, (one window back!)
> ...


No problem. Here.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

hm, that's how it should be.

Three things that come to my mind:

1. Can you also check in nvidia control panel under "Adjust desktop color settings"
that option 2, "Set how color is set" is set to "other applications control color settings"?

2. Do you need to have monitor connected via HDMI? does the problem go away if it's connected to DVI or VGA?

3. Can you confirm you have up to date driver?


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes, it is already set to "other applications control colour settings".

And the monitor is built in. My PC is an all-in-one desktop.

And I am not sure if it is up to date or not. I do check for any updates on my "Update and security" category.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm afraid I have no additional suggestions.

but since I'm nvidia user too, I know they release GPU drivers very often.
I would download their driver anyway just to be 100% sure this is not the issue.

3rd party driver managers, and even windows it self can be out of date when it comes to drivers.

If you want to do this with my help. please post your system info:

*Windows Key + R*
type *msinfo32 *and enter
*File* -> *Save*
zip up file and post here.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> I'm afraid I have no additional suggestions.
> 
> but since I'm nvidia user too, I know they release GPU drivers very often.
> I would download their driver anyway just to be 100% sure this is not the issue.
> ...


It won't let me send it on here as the normal .nfo format.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

yes, you need to zip up the *nfo *file first.

You can use built-in compressor in windows or 7-zip


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> yes, you need to zip up the *nfo *file first.


 I've no clue how to do that.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I have update my answer before for 7-zip

alternatively here is how to do it without 7-zip
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4028088/windows-zip-and-unzip-files

edit:
which ever method you use, you need to send zipped file, not nfo.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> I have update my answer before for 7-zip
> 
> alternatively here is how to do it without 7-zip
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4028088/windows-zip-and-unzip-files


Thank you so much for that. I never knew about any of this.
I hope this works.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes, your driver is out of date.

You can get up to date driver here, note it's 445 MB, it may take some time to download if you have slow internet.
https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/132841/en-us

then simply install, it may resolve your issue, but impossible to be 100% sure.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

zebanovich said:


> Yes, your driver is out of date.
> 
> You can get up to date driver here, note it's 445 MB, it may take some time to download if you have slow internet.
> https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/132841/en-us
> ...


Thank you for that.
I have updated the driver, but it still hasn't resolved the issue with the screen.


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

Are there any other resolutions?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try setting "other applications control colour settings" to OFF or the equivalent (refer to post #14 step 1).


----------



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

managed said:


> Try setting "other applications control colour settings" to OFF or the equivalent (refer to post #14 step 1).


Sorry for the late reply.
I have had a look at that, but the settings for "other applications control colour settings" is already greyed out.


----------

